# Neuer Pc von Hardwareversand



## Klobrille89 (14. Oktober 2011)

Nabend Jungs, 
ich nerv schon wieder  
Was haltet ihr von dieser Konfiguration
Asrock z68 pro3 (b3) 93,83
Intel Core i5 2500k    187,64
8 Gb kit Corsair xms ddr3-1333 cl9 39,53
Sasmsung Spinpoint f3 1,5 TB Sata 2 HD155ui 53,85
3r System Design Gehäuse Schwarz 25,41
Cougar PowerX 550Watt 78,27
Samsung SH-222A bare Schwazr IDE 26,09
Windows 7 Home Premium 64 bit Sb Version 80,72
Zusammenbau 20,00 

Ingesamt komm ich auf einen Betrag von 605,34....


Natürlich ist noch kein kühler dabei aber den würd ich mir dann holen wenn ich anfangen will zu übertakten.
Was sagt Ihr?


----------



## Klobrille89 (14. Oktober 2011)

Achja ich hab eine 6870 von xfx deswegen kauf ich mir erstmal keine neue graka... kleine randnotiz


----------



## Zocker15xD (15. Oktober 2011)

Sieht eigentlich ganz gut aus, aber brauchst du unbedingt 1,5 TB??? Einer würde eigentlich locker reichen
Ich würde vielleicht noch ein SATA Laufwerk nehmen und kein IDE : hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS DRW-24B3LT Bulk SATA schwarz
Ansonsten passt alles, mit dem Boxed kühler kannst du wie du schon wiesst nicht übertakten, ich hätte so schon einen Scythe Katana 3 dazugenommen
Aber wenn dich die Lautstärke nicht stört...
Ein passendes Netzteil bekommst du eigentlich schon für 45 Euro
Betriebssystem musst halt selber draufmachen oder 35 Euro draufzahlen


----------



## Klobrille89 (15. Oktober 2011)

Morggeenn 
kennst du eine gute Festplatte mit 1 TB die guenstig ist? Aber ein bischen mehr platz ist ja nicht schlimm oder? 
Mit dem laufwerk vertrau ich dir und tausch es aus.
Haette noch zu Hause ein Cougar 400 watt netzteil, wuerd das reichen? hatte halt noch im hinterkopf wenn mal eine neue grafikkarte drin ist, dass ich genug ressourcen habe. oder nicht?
was ist mit der 6870 passt die ins system und harmoniert gut? und der ddr3 padst zum board?


----------



## quaaaaaak (15. Oktober 2011)

die mit 1,5TB ist okay vom preis her, sonst gibts da halt noch die Spinpoint F3 1TB oder Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB. also das 400W PSU reicht für deine momentane zusammenstellung aus, aber wenn du später mal ne neue grafikkarte einbauen willst brauchst du ziemlich sichher ein stärkeres netzteil, vondem her würde das von dir genannte Cougar 550W schon passen.
die HD6870 "passt" nicht perfekt in das system rein, aber sie ist okay.
jep und der ram passt auch gut zum board, ach ja board, warum ein z68 Chipsatz? kannst du die vorteile davon überhaupt richtig nutzen? wenn nicht kannst du ja auch zu der P67 pro3 variante greifen und 10€ sparen.
acuh beim zusammenbau könnte man 20€ sparen, denn so schwer ist das ganze gar nicht


----------



## Klobrille89 (15. Oktober 2011)

Hey,
wuerden denn die 550 watt reichen fuer eine neue grafikkarte? und welche wuerde besser ins system passen?
zum chipsatz hab ich keine ahnung. ich hab angenommen das ein z68 gut zum uebertakten waere. ich will zwar nicht direkt uebertaktbar, hatte es aber in zukunft mal vor... 
ja beim zusammenbau mach ich mir nur die gedanken, dass ich das mit prozessor einbau und den kuehler nicht.hinbekommen, und ich die wlp nicht richtig verteile...   
sry wegen der kleinschreibung.


----------



## quaaaaaak (15. Oktober 2011)

ja die 550W reichen für ne neue grafikkarte. ich denke, dass eine GTX560/GTX570 oder HD6950 besser ins system passen würde. der P67 chipsatz ist auf übertakten ausgelegt, reicht da also, du kannst dich gerne mal im internet schlau machen, was der utnerschied ist 
ach gott, das ganze einbauen ist eigentlich idioten sicher, man darf nur die pins unten an der cou nicht berühren und beim einbau vom prozessor nicht mit gewalt arbeiten, WLP nimmt man etwa die größe eines reiskorns in die mitte der cpu, beim boxed kühler ist die WLP sogar schon aufgetragen, in meiner signatur findest du auch ein how to.


----------



## Klobrille89 (15. Oktober 2011)

nun gut. also der z68 hat den offenen multiplikator unddie intel grafik und beim p67 faellt die intel grafik weg richtig? 
hat es denn irgendwelche vor- oder nachteile diese intel grafik nutzen zu koennen? 
also beim spielen bringt die ja rein gar nix oder? fuer die 3d anwendungen wuerde ja nur die 6870 genutzt werden?
aber was ist im 2d bereich, kann man die da nicht nutzen und strom sparen?


----------



## quaaaaaak (15. Oktober 2011)

richtig, das bringt rein gar nichts, es gibt 3 große chipsätze: H67, P67 und Z68. H67 hat integrierte grafik aber keinen offenen multi, P67 ists genauu anders rum und Z68 hat beides, da du wie du richtig erkannt hast eine dedizierte grafikkarte nutzt kannst du getrost zum P67 chipsatz greifen, der Z68 hat zwar noch den ein oder anderen vorteil, aber diese sind für die meisten nutzer uninteressant. naja im 2d müsste erstmal das ausgabe geräte gewechselt und die HD6870 deaktiviert werden um strom zu sparen, eigentlich fahren sich die karten mit der leistung so weit runter im 2d, dass es keinen großen unterschied machen wird.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Oktober 2011)

Ja, guckst Du auch mal hier Mainboards für Intel Sockel 1155: Tipps und Kaufberatung

Und hier noch eine Übersicht über viele aktuelle Modelle mit Z68 und P67-chipsatz: http://www.pcgames.de/Hardware-Them...5-Motherboards-in-der-Marktuebersicht-849505/

Z68 ist in der Regel halt immer nen Tick teurer als gleichausgestattete P67-Boards, aber nicht besser. Insofern such einfach bei beiden Chipsätzen mal passende Boards, und wenn bei der Auswahl auch ein Z68 dabei ist und es nicht mehr kostet, kannst Du es nehmen - musst aber nicht 

Das Problem ist aber: wenn Du ein P67-Board nimmt UND es bei hardwareversand.de per Konfigurator machst, wird das evlt. nicht klappen, wenn Du nicht auch eine Graka dazunimmst... ohne GRaka können die ja auch keinen Funktionstest machen und erst recht nicht das von Dir mitausgesuchte Win7 installieren... ich würd an Deiner Stelle vlt. das mit dem selber zusammenbauen mal überlegen, denn so schwer ist das nicht, wenn man halbwegs aufpasst. Das Schwierigste ist: Abstandhalter, die unter das Board kommen, passend platzieren und nicht aus Versehen einen zuviel montieren, CPU-Kühler setzt man schon VOR dem Mainboard-Einbau drauf, und beim Aufsetzen bzw vor allem dem eigentlichen Festmachen des Kühlers trauen sich manche nicht, den je nach Kühler nötigen Druck auszuüben, weil sie meinen, es könnte was kaputtgehen - in Wahrheit halten die Teile viel mehr aus, als man denkt; RAM am besten auch schon draufmachen, erst dann das Board ins Gehäuse einsetzen (da stößt man gern mal mit dem Board irgendwo an und hat auch oft eine Fummelei, um die Sektion mit den ganzen hinteren Anschlüssen passend in das Mainboard-Slotblech zu stopfen  ...) - das ist an sich schon das schwierigste. Kabel anschließen, Festplatten rein usw. ist kein großer Akt.


----------



## Klobrille89 (15. Oktober 2011)

Also ok...Ich hab mir die Artikel durch gelesen und bin auf dieses Board gestoßen:
Gigabyte GA-P67A-D3-B3, Intel P67, ATX, das kostet bei Hardwareversand 81,08 €. Damit spar ich schonmal mehr als zehn Euro gegenüber dem von Asrock. Damit sollte ich auch in Zukunft übertakten koennen oder? Passt der Arbeitsspeicher denn zum Board oder koennte es dort nun "zicken" geben?

Ich würde ja den Konfigurator nicht nehmen und alles eifnach so in den Warenkorb packen. Das mit den Funktionstest hab ich völlig vergessen. Naja also bleibt mir keine andere Wahl als selber zusammen oder noch eine Grafikkarte dazu zu packen? 
Hab ich denn dann die gleichen Garantieansprüchen. Sagen wir mal ich verbiege die Pinnchen am Prozessor und der ist dann hin, ersetzen die mir den dann oder wie sieht das?
Danke für die Antworten.


----------



## Klobrille89 (15. Oktober 2011)

achja windoof mach ich selber drupp dat schaff ich


----------



## Herbboy (15. Oktober 2011)

Du hast natürlich pro Teil trotzdem die Garantie/Gewährleistung - Du kannst nur natürlich nicht den ganzen PC einsenden und dann verlangen, dass die für Dich den Fehler finden  

ABER wenn Du selber was verbockst, hast Du natürlich keine Garantie mehr, genau wie bei jedem anderen Produkt. Wenn Du was zerbrichst oder verbiegst, dann ist das ja kein Produktfehler und erst kein Fehler vom Shop.

CPU-Pin bein Einbau verbiegen zB, da muss man sich IMHO schon sehr dämlich anstellen, denn die CPU passt eigentlich nur in EINER Position in den Socken, und bei der korrekten Postition "fällt" die CPU quasi von allein in die Sockel.Löcher, die zu den Pins passen. Danach legt man dann einen Hebel um, so dass die CPU festsitzt. Dann kommt ein kleines bisschen Wärmepaste drauf, die verteilst Du (nur so viel, dass man die Schrift der CPU bei gutem Licht grad noch so sehen kann, oder grad so halt nicht mehr sehen kann), und dann kommt der Kühler drauf.


----------



## quaaaaaak (15. Oktober 2011)

und wg. den pins am prozessor: ein freund von mir hat sich bei HWV nen fertig pc gekauft. wollte später mal den kühler wechseln(die kleben die dinger am prozessor fest  ) und reißt an, die cpu im sockel drin, und verbiegt sich sämtliche pins, er ist dann mit der lupe und pinzette ca 3 stunden da gesessen und hat die wieder gerade gebogen, die cpu funktioniert wieder  also mach dir mal nicht zu viele gedanken, wie herb schon sagte, eigentlich ist das zeug idiotensicher gebaut und wer etwas auf ne anleitung schaut und nicht grobmotoriker ist bei dem funktioniert der pc dann auch


----------



## Klobrille89 (15. Oktober 2011)

Ok kapiert 
Naja gut ich hab da mal eine Frage wegen der Grafikkarte.
Wie viel Prozent mehr Leistung kann ich von der MSI N560GTX Ti Twin Frozr II/OC gegenüber meiner xfx 6870 erwarten?
Für die 6870 hab ich 150 euro hingelegt und die 560 würd mich knapp 203 euro kosten. Rechnet sich der Aufpreis oder wäre der Leistungzuwachs zu gering?


----------



## Herbboy (15. Oktober 2011)

naja, wenn Du jetzt eh neu kaufen müsstest, würd ich eine GTX 560 Ti nehmen, wobei über 200€ wiederum zu teuer wäre. An sich kostete die 560 Ti immer so ca 40€ mehr als eine 6870 - DAS wäre sie dann auch ansatzweise wert, die ist ca 15% besser. Aber wenn Du eh schon eine 6870 hast, würd ich nicht eine 560 Ti neu kaufen.


----------



## Klobrille89 (15. Oktober 2011)

Also wäre die final Konfig diese dann:

I5 2500K Box 187,67 euro
Gigabyte GA-P67A-D3-B3, Intel P67, ATX 81 euro
ASUS DRW 24B3LT - DVD±RW (±R DL 23 euro
8 Gb kit Corsair xms ddr3-1333 cl9 39,53 euro
Sasmsung Spinpoint f3 1,5 TB Sata 2 HD155ui 53,85 euro
3r System Design Gehäuse Schwarz 25,41 euro
Cougar PowerX 550Watt 78,27 euro
Windows 7 Home Premium 64 bit Sb Version 80,72
xfx radeon hd 6870  0 euro

Endpreis: 569,43


Was sagt ihr dazu? Erlaubt mir diese Konfig Battlefield 3 und Batman Arkham City anständig zu spielen?


----------



## Zocker15xD (15. Oktober 2011)

Lass das Gigabyte board weg, dass macht beim OC ärger!!! Nimm As Rock oder asus
Anständig ja, aber nicht auf max.


----------



## Klobrille89 (15. Oktober 2011)

Wieso macht das Board ärger? Laut dem Artikel von herb sei es aber geeignet. 
Was verstehst du denn unter max.? Ok wahrscheinlich limitiert die Grafikkarte ein bisschen oder?


----------



## Zocker15xD (15. Oktober 2011)

Das Board (also dieses MODELL) wird beim übertakten  instabil.
Das kann weder Herrboy noch jemand anders wissen
Also nimm lieber das da: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASRock P67 Pro3 SE (B3), Sockel 1155, ATX
Unter max. verstehe ich full hd und so hoch wie alles nur geht, aber ich glaube nicht dass das irgendein normaler spieler braucht!!!
Also auf hoch solltest du es gut spielen können.
Eine passendere Karte wäre natürlich die GTX 570/580 gewesen, aber wie gesagt, kauf dir in einem halben jahr eine karte
Zu der Festplatte: Es ist nicht schlecht, Reserven zu haben, aber selbst eine 1 TB platte ist eig. unnötig


----------



## Klobrille89 (15. Oktober 2011)

Achso ok ist ja kein besonders hoher aufpreis das Asrock.
Danke für den Tipp
Also dann steht alles?
Genug Strom wird das Teil bekommen?
Instabilität zwischen Board und Arbeitspeicher ausgeschlossen?
Sollte ich noch Gehäuselüfter dazu bestellen oder reicht die Box kühlung, den CPU auch kühl genug zu halten, selbst wenn die Heizung mal an ist und das Zimmer wärmer ist?


----------



## Zocker15xD (15. Oktober 2011)

Jo es steht so ziemlich alles.
Das Netzteil wird reichen.
RAM und Board sind kompatibel und sollten stabil miteinander laufen.
Dir ist aber schon klar, dass du mit dem Boxed cooler nicht übertakten kannst (?), d.h. wenn du keinen anderen kühler mit mehr leistung nimmst
ist das P67 Board und der i5 2500K umsonst


----------



## Klobrille89 (15. Oktober 2011)

Mir ist klar das es mit Box kühler nicht geht. Aber ich habe nicht vor direkt zu uebertakten und wollte damit warten und wenn's so weit ist hol ich mir einen neuen kühler. Wie sieht's denn nun mit gehaeuselueftern aus? Wenn die Heizung an ist kann die CPU überhitzen?


----------



## Zocker15xD (15. Oktober 2011)

Also der Boxed kühler kühlt nicht SCHLECHT, wird dabei aber etwas lauter als andere kühler
Vor Überhitzung brauchst du dir keine >Sorgen zu machen xD


----------



## quaaaaaak (15. Oktober 2011)

HALT! nimm nicht das Pro3 SE, das hat massive probleme mit dem UEFI und der hardware erkennung. nimm lieber das Gigabyte oder das Pro 3(ohne SE).
sonst sieht das ganze gut aus


----------



## Zocker15xD (15. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab doch gesagt das GB hat Probleme beim Übertakten!!!!!!
Also das Pro 3 ohne SE


----------



## Klobrille89 (15. Oktober 2011)

Du lachst aber Ich hatte mal da Phänomen das bei eingeschalteter heizung, mein pc immer abschmierte und wenn sie aus war und Fenster offen war, super lief. Hab ihn gereinigt und das Gehäuse aufgemacht und so hat aber nix geholfen... 


----------



## Zocker15xD (15. Oktober 2011)

Ja das passiert mit dem neuen PC nicht, der Boxed kühler MUSS reichen sonst wäre er von Intel nicht mitgeliefert
Ansonsten nimm halt vorerst mal einen KATANA 3 oder gleich zum OC einen MUGEN 3


----------



## Klobrille89 (15. Oktober 2011)

Ja also das pro3 ATX p67 ohne Se. Ja ich schau mal, weil ein bisschen Geld muss auch übrig bleiben für bf3 


----------



## quaaaaaak (15. Oktober 2011)

Zocker15xD schrieb:


> Ich hab doch gesagt das GB hat Probleme beim Übertakten!!!!!!
> Also das Pro 3 ohne SE


satzzeichen sind keine rudeltiere.
und wenn er am anfang noch gar nicht übertakten will, dann lohnt ein fettes oc board eh nicht, sag mal wo haste das eig her mit dem D3 OC problemchen?


----------



## Zocker15xD (15. Oktober 2011)

In der Konfiguration von agando.de kannst du ein Z67 Board in Kombi mit einem schon übertakteten 2500k nehmen
unter anderem auch dieses Gigabyteboard
ich habe einen i5 2500 k OC konfiguriert und wollte dieses Board nehmen, da kam: board nicht zum übertakten geeignet, wobei doch alle z67 zum oc geeignet sind! Dann hab ich erst mal an die Experten von agando geschrieben und die ham mir das mit der Instabilität erklärt.
Und AGANDO übertaktet nicht besonders viel!


----------



## quaaaaaak (16. Oktober 2011)

klar würd ich auch sagen, is ja schließlich ein billiges board und agando will was verkaufen, hier mal ein review:
Gigabyte Z68AP-D3 Test Setup | bit-tech.net die haben den i5 2500K mit dem board auf 4,9GHz übertaktet


----------



## Zocker15xD (16. Oktober 2011)

Ja dann frag ich mich auch, was die von agando gemacht haben, die übertakten max. bis 4 Ghz 
dann ist es wahrscheinlich nur Geldmache
in dem fall würde das Gigabyte auch in Ordnung gehen
Wenn es schon um mainboards hier geht:
Ist das http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=46901&agid=1601 okay für den i5 2500???
Ich verzichte wegen meines begrenzten Budgets auf das Übertakten und da bin ich vor allem wegen dem Preis auf dieses Board gekommen...


----------



## Klobrille89 (16. Oktober 2011)

Hallo, was soll ich denn nun nehmen Asrock oder das Gigabyte?


----------



## Zocker15xD (16. Oktober 2011)

Wenns vom Preis her ginge, würde ich ein Asus nehmen, weil die Asus Boards aus meiner Erfahrung die stabilsten sind.
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS P8P67 PRO Rev 3.1, Sockel 1155, ATX, DDR3
Ansonsten das Gigabyte oder das AS Rock nur halt ohne SE hinten dran.
Bitte meine FRage mit dem Msi nicht vergessen!!!


----------



## Klobrille89 (16. Oktober 2011)

Ein bischen kommst aufn preis an. Das waeren fast 40 euro mehr als ich ausgeben wollte fuern board.... und mitm gehaeuse bin ich mir auch noch nicht sicher ob ich nicht ein breiteres nehmen soll?


----------



## Zocker15xD (16. Oktober 2011)

Gut, dann vertraue ich mal auf diesen englischen Test und sage : Nimm das Gigabyte!
Also wenn du nachher zum Übertakten einen Mugen 3 reinbauen willst, sollte das Gehäuse mindestens 16-17 cm hoch sein, weil der Kühler seblst
genau 15,8 cm hoch ist
Dieses hier hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 3R Systems Design Geh ist recht billig und hat eine Höhe von 18,5 cm, was reichen würde
ich weiss natürlich nicht, ob dir das gehäuse gefällt


----------



## quaaaaaak (16. Oktober 2011)

Klobrille89 schrieb:


> Hallo, was soll ich denn nun nehmen Asrock oder das Gigabyte?


 egal, kannste dir aussuchen, nehmen sich alle nix  das eine hat da n paar features des andere da...


----------



## Klobrille89 (16. Oktober 2011)

So Jungs morgen werd ich wahrscheinlich bestellen, einmal nochmal drüber gucken bitte:

Intel Core I5 2500K 187,64€
ASRock P67 Pro3 (B3), Sockel 1155, ATX  86,69€ ( ich haette ja das gigabyte genommen ist aber erst in 7 tagen lieferbar.... )
Samsung SpinPoint F3 1,5TB, SATA II (HD155UI) 53,85€
8GB-Kit Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1333 CL9 39,53€
Cougar PowerX 550Watt 78,27€ oder lieber das CMX 550Watt von Cougar?
ASUS DRW-24B3LT Bulk SATA schwarz 23,09€ 
3R Systems Design Gehäuse R480 Schwarz 25,41€
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit (SB-Version)  80,72€
XfX Radeon HD 6870 0€
Endpreis: 575.04€
Das wär mein System, ich hoffe es ist alles richtig.... Der Preis ist auch ok?
Naja ich erhoffe mir schon einen Leistungzuwachs im gegenüber meinem jetzigem System...
AMD Athlon II 635 x4 
6 Gb DDR3
6870 (die kommt auch in den neuen rein)

Mit dem i5-System werd ich doch bestimmt mehr Freude haben?  Rein spielerisch gesehen...


----------



## Zocker15xD (16. Oktober 2011)

Also das System sieht gut aus, abgesehen davon, dass ich eine 1,5 TB Festplatte unnötig finde, aber das musst du ja entscheiden 
Der einzige wesentliche unterschied zw den netzteilen besteht darin, dass das cmx einen 140mm lüfter hat (PowerX 120mm) also das PowerX
Willst du selbst zusammenbauen???
Insgesamt ist es schon ein großer Leistungszuwachs, eine neue Graka (vielleicht in einem haben jahr) würde die Leistung noch mehr optimieren


----------



## Herbboy (16. Oktober 2011)

Also, das Gehäuse ist vielleciht einen Tick ZU billig, denn GANZ billig = dünn und klapprig => lauter. 

Die Festplatte ist eine "Eco green", die läuft evlt langsamer... ich würd da eher eine normale F3 oder eine WD BLue nehmen, auch wenn es dann vlt "nur" 1TB sind. 


Nen Zuwachs an Leistung wirst Du haben, ABER ob das die Investition wert sein wird? Auf Dein Boards passt doch bestimmt auch ein moderner Phenom2 X4, oder? Ein X4 955 / 965 und eine zB GTX 570, selbst plus vlt noch ein neues Netzteil würden Dich ca. 400-430€ kosten und vermutlich mehr bringen als eine 6870 mit einem i5-2500k


----------



## Klobrille89 (16. Oktober 2011)

Woran erkenn ich denn das es eine Eco Green ist?
Ich hab ein AMD 880G Board laut CPU-Z, also wäre eher eine schwächere CPU und eine stärkere Grafikkarte vorteilhafter? Nur dachte das bei dem i5 auch der L3-Cache Speicher von Vorteil für Spiele sein könnte? 
Weil meine jetzige CPU ja kein L3-Cache Speicher hat....
Hmm ja ab was für ein Preissegement wäre denn ein Gehäuse akzeptabel?


----------



## Herbboy (16. Oktober 2011)

An sich sollte das mit "green" im Shop stehe, ansonsten gib mal diesen mehrstelligen Code hinter dem Namen der Platte zB bei Preisvergleich in die Suche ein. 

Gehäuse: kann sein, dass es gut genug ist. Aber zB ein Xigmatek Asgard wäre für knapp über 30€ schon recht gut.

Wegen CPU und Graka: Deine jetzige ist natürlich was schwächer, aber es ging ja um die Sache, dass Du beim i5-2500 mit der gleichen Grafikkarte mehr FPS hast als mit nem X4 965. ABER ein i5-2500 mit ner 6870 verglichen mit einem x4 965 mit einer besseren Karte, da kann es wieder anders aussehen UND wäre insgesamt vielleicht billiger, als alles auf i5 umzurüsten. Vorteil vom i5 wäre aber, dass Du zB in einem Jahr einfach ne neue Graka einbauen kannst. Wenn aber in nem Jahr ein X4 965 nicht mehr sooo dolle ist, musst Du dann halt ggf Board + CPU neu holen.

Was Du auch machen kannst wäre, einfach nur nen X4 955 / 965 zu holen und es bei der 6870 zu belassen. Und wenn es dann mal mit irgendeinem Spiel eng wird, rüstest Du erst richtig auf. Für "nur" eine 6870 brauchst Du halt nicht unbedingt einen i5-2500k, oder anders gesagt: die Spiele oder Spielmodi, bei denen Du einen i5-2500k brauchst, bräuchten auch ne bessere Grafikkarte. Mit einer 6870 + einem i5-2500k hast Du natürlich bei den meisten Spielen mehr FPS als mit nem X4 955 / 965, aber ob Du deswegen unbedingt direkt 150€ mehr ausgeben "musst" ? X4 965 neu kaufen => ca 110€. Auf i5 umsteigen => Board + CPU = 260€...


----------



## Klobrille89 (16. Oktober 2011)

Hm aber in einem Jahr wäre ich vor dem gleichen Preis zwar mit ner besseren Grafikkarte, aber mit den fast gleichen Kosten. Wäre es denn dann nicht kostenguenstiger jetzt meine CPU aufzurüsten und vielleicht in nem Jahr nur eine Grafikkarte zu holen? Du spielst doch auch mit einer 6870 oder? Bist du mit der Leistung unzufrieden? Und auf langer Sicht gesehen würde sich der i5 doch mehr rentieren, weil Ich die moeglichkeit habe ihn zu uebertakten. Da spar ich mir jetz die 90 Euro für den X4 965 und leg sie fuer eine Grafikkarte weg. 
Ach Mann jetz Zweifel ich an meinem Vorhaben 


----------



## Herbboy (17. Oktober 2011)

Du hast halt die Wahl:

- jetzt 90-110€ für nur nen besseren AMD und dann halt früher erneut nachrüsten
- jetzt direkt nen i5-2500k, der dann halt länger "hält"


Ne 6870 ist natürlich noch gut genug für eine Weile, aber es kann halt sein, dass relativ bald Spiele kommen, bei denen die 6870 etwas "bremst", so dass Du mit einem i5-2500k nicht mehr FPS hast als wenn Du nur einen zB X4 955 hättest.


----------



## Klobrille89 (17. Oktober 2011)

was haelst du davon wenn ich nur eine 500 gv festplatte nehmen reicht die? 
und mir noch eine palit 570 gtx dazu bestelle? waere konfig so lohnenswert dann zu kaufen? oder wuerdest du mit immer noch abraten?


----------



## Zocker15xD (17. Oktober 2011)

Also bei einer Feastplatte ist es so , dass sie proportional langsamer wird wenn du mehr als die hälfte-3/4 besetzt hast
Also eine 500 GB Festplatte hat ca. 450 GB effektiven speicher, also kannst du ungefähr 250 GB vollmachen, bis das Tempo der HDD dann abnimmt
Wenn dir 250 GB reichen würden, kannst du sie nehmen, aber dem PC tut 750 GB oder 1 TB besser


----------



## Klobrille89 (17. Oktober 2011)

hmm keine ahnung ob mir das reicht  
naja was soll ich nun machen?hab ich mit der oben genannten konfig + einer gtx 570 palit lange genug ruhe??


----------



## Zocker15xD (17. Oktober 2011)

Meinst du die Konfig. mit dem i5er???
Mit dem hast du schon ne weile ruhe, die gtx passt da besser wie die 6870
Wenn ud dein jetziges system meinst, dann würde ich den phenom 965 noch dazunehmen, sonst bremst dein proz die karte enorm

Es ist halt so, wenn du dann mehr wie 300 GB brauchst, dann nimmt das tempo von der platte ab
mindestens 750 GB, noch besser 1 TB, mehr brauchst du nicht


----------



## Klobrille89 (17. Oktober 2011)

So das wäre meine Konfig ist zwar mehr als ich ausgeben wollte, aber hab ich damit 2-3 Jahre ruhe?
Bin ja eh nicht so der 8xAA und alles auf High zocker...


----------



## Zocker15xD (17. Oktober 2011)

Das sieht so ganz gut aus...
Den Kühler fürs übertakten brauchst du halt irgendwann später noch...


----------



## Herbboy (17. Oktober 2011)

Das mit der Festplatte halte ich aber für ein Gercht, das war früher so - mit modernen Platten und Dateiystemen ist es an sich egal, ob die Platte zu 50 oder zu 80% voll ist, und auch ob man sie partitioniert hat oder nicht.


----------



## Klobrille89 (17. Oktober 2011)

was sagse nun zur konfig herb? 
was haelst du von der palit?? passt die, leistung gut, kuehl und leise?


----------



## Herbboy (17. Oktober 2011)

Konfig ist gut, aber bei den Grakamodellen weiß ich nicht so bescheid, da musst Du mal Tests oder Nutzermeinungen suchen


----------



## Zocker15xD (17. Oktober 2011)

palit hat noch die referenzkühlung, ich weiss aber nicht bescheid, wie leise/laut die ist
Ich würde vielleicht eher eine Gainward Phantom nehmen oder eine von Asus, die haben eine gute kühlung und sind somit
im idle auch leiser, beim spielen merkst du sowas sowieso nicht...


----------



## Klobrille89 (17. Oktober 2011)

Die sind aber sau teuer!! Deswegen such ich eine unter 300. Was ist mit der evga gtx 570 hd, die soll leiser und kühler als das referenzdesign sein und kostet 286 j€. Was sagt ihr zu der?


----------



## Zocker15xD (17. Oktober 2011)

Mit der EVGA kenn ich mich nicht aus, da musst du mal erfahrungsberichte etc. anschauen
Aber viel mehr wird diese Kühlung wohl auch nicht bringen, evtl. vielleicht leiser
Zudem ist sie auch billiger als alle anderen modelle wenn du nicht die SUPERCLOCKED version nimmst
Allgemein sind die Phantom/asus oder GB die mit der besten kühlung -----> leiser im idle


----------



## quaaaaaak (17. Oktober 2011)

evga kann man ruhig kaufen, die htx570hd ist zwar kein silent wunder aber angenehm leise, solange du es mit dem übertakten nicht übertreibst. also meine empfehlung für die GTX570HD von evga. oder gleich evga referenz design kaufen und aftermarket cooler drauf dann hörste gar nix mehr


----------



## Herbboy (17. Oktober 2011)

Es ist halt so, dass die "teuren" so richtig leise sind - das heißt nicht, dass die günstigen superlaut sind - meist sind die nur bei Last lauter, und auch dann ist es "Geschmackssache", wie sehr es einen stört. Am besten wie gesagt mal zB bei amazon, alternate, kmelektronik usw. nach Usermeinungen schauen.


----------



## Klobrille89 (17. Oktober 2011)

So Jungs, wenn ihr mir heute euer OK gebt und euch keine besseren Vorschläge einfallen dann würd ich heute noch bestellen.
Zusammenstellung sieht jetz so aus:
Die Festplatte ist doch jetz eine 1TB wenns man umrechnen würde oder? Und es ist keine Green oder? Jedenfalls hab ich dazu nichts im Internet gefunden.
Die Evga Grafikkarte soll laut Nutzermeinungen sehr gut sein und  alle waren zufrieden, deswegen vertrau ich denen mal.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Oktober 2011)

Scheint alles o.k., die PLatte ist auch keine "green"


----------



## Klobrille89 (17. Oktober 2011)

Gut danke für die tolle Hilfe und für  die schnellen und informativen antworten 
Bestellung geht dann jetz raus.
Ich bin gespannt!!!


----------



## Klobrille89 (20. Oktober 2011)

Danke für die Hilfe, Jungs.
Hab die Konfig noch ein bischen verändert.
Pc kam heute an und ich kam noch nicht zum spielen, aber der Rest klappte bis jetz wunderbar, Windoof aufspielen und die Installation der Spiele läuft  ich bin gespannt was die Kiste jetz so bietet...


----------

